# Apalachicola this past weekend



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

My dad, grandfather, and I went to Apalachicola this past weekend 10/5-10/7 and went out on a charter on the sixth hopin to catch redfish we were sad to see the bay was too chopy because of east wind so no bay fishin so we fished the mouths of rivers and points and caught about 90 speckeled trout but only 5 keepers and at the very last second my dad caught a 14 inch flounder I had a mixed bag with Sail catfish, stingray, speckeled trout, skipjack, and seagull.


----------

